# Can buns eat beet tops?



## CB Millicent (Mar 21, 2012)

I got a bunch of beet tops at the farmer's market tonight. They were mixed in with carrot tops. Can rabbits eat beet tops? I looked online and some sites say yes, while others say it can cause gas and GI stasis.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, In moderation.
My guys dont care for beet tops however, but my rats love them.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 21, 2012)

Carrot tops have SO much calcium I wouldn't give much to a full-grown rabbit.


----------



## Steph16 (Mar 22, 2012)

My little bunny loves them... I give them to him when I can find them or when I buy beets, but I can never find them just on their own. I wish I still lived near a farmers market!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 22, 2012)

My kids love them both. Nom nom nom!
The beet tops can make the urine rather red, so don't freak when you see it. I almost had a heart attack the first time before I remembered what they ate the night before.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 22, 2012)

They're fine, but like turnip and carrot tops are rather high in some nutrients that should be best eaten in moderation. I give them but I always make sure not to give them twice in a row (I feed buns veggies twice daily).


----------

